# Princess Mia modeling her new outfits



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Princess Mia and I say a big *THANK YOU *to *Marj,* for her exquisite bows, *Angelyn of Tickled Pink Boutique* for her beautiful dresses and of course *Paula, of Matilda's Closet* for her gorgeous Hello Kitty Dress. We love them all! 









Mia in her Hello Kitty Princess Dress.. Bows by Marj. :wub: 




































Dress by Tickled Pink Boutique, Bows by Marj. :wub: 



























Dress by Tickled Pink Boutique, Bows by Marj. :wub: 




































Dress by Tickled Pink Boutique, Bows by Marj. :wub: 


















Mia says: "Mommy, can I please have my flossie now?? Modeling is hard work!" :blush: 

Thanks for looking everyone!! 

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: 

xxoo,
Mia and her mommy


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mia is a great lil model!!!! :wub: She is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Mia :wub: is just adorable, a real beauty!! (The dresses and bows are cute too.)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Mia is adorable and those dresses and bows are great. It would be too hard to pick a favorite picture - I love them all. Mia is quite the model! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Mia is sooooo cute. She looks beautiful in all her new dreses


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Mia looks SOOOO CUTE in all of her new outfits :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is just beautiful and a great model! :cloud9:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

There she is! :Sunny Smile: I've been missing seeing gorgeous Mia around here. :wub2: So happy you posted her pics. She is perfection! :wub: And I love all her beautiful outfits and bows, too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mia is just darling in all her new clothes! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

May I add one of her pictures to my website?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Mia is adorable.........so cute with those big eyes!!!! I love the "tongue" shot........Love the last little dress!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:smrofl: I had to do a double take on the title. :smrofl: I thought I didn't post pictures of Mia with her new outfit yet. :smrofl: Sorry I'm extra tired tonight.  She is adorable how old is she now??? She still looks like a little bitty pup! :wub: I love all the dresses and bows I just got the HK one in the mail today. I love the matching bow too.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

So tiny, sweet and adorable! Love the dresses and the bows match to perfection!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics of that sweet little girl


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWW so DARN CUTE! Love that tongue shot! Beautiful dresses and cute bows. Thank you for sharing all the photos with us.

Princess Mia is a SUPER Model. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!! I have not been posting pictures as often but I felt more compelled to do so after Mia received all her beautiful clothes and bows!  

Paula, thank you for the lovely hello kitty dress, i love hello kitty! lol..i think Mia reminds me of hello kitty a bit..heehee

Marj, yes, you definitely can use Mia's picture for your website  

CeeCee's Mom- thanks! I LOVE Cee Cee..her face is too gorgeous!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 6 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646547


> :smrofl: I had to do a double take on the title. :smrofl: I thought I didn't post pictures of Mia with her new outfit yet. :smrofl: Sorry I'm extra tired tonight.  She is adorable how old is she now??? She still looks like a little bitty pup! :wub: I love all the dresses and bows I just got the HK one in the mail today. I love the matching bow too.[/B]



aww..haha...yea, we have more than one Mia(s) on here, your Mia is so cute!..what can I say? Mia is a cute name, for cute doggies!  

i would love to see pictures of your Mia in her hello kitty dress too, that would be so darling, 2 Mia(s) in hello kitty dresses! hehe.. :wub: 

Mia is 1 yr and 3 months old now. She still acts like a puppy though..haha...

thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Alice:

Princess Mia is a super model! She looks amazing in all her dresses and bows. She is adorable. What a face!
Everyone did an amazing job. I love all of her outfits....I think Moxie has a crush on an older woman.....


----------



## mak&mollysmom (Oct 1, 2008)

AHHH. Your baby looks so cute in all of her outfits!! WHAT a doll!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: love all her dresses and bows.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how gorgeous!!! You have one pretty little girl there! And you don't post nearly enough pics, btw


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mia is adorable!! 
I love all her new things. We really have some talented people on here.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those are all such gorgeous photos. Love all the dresses and bows, they go just perfect together.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Mia is just too cute for words! How can you resist that face?! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

MIA LOOKS BEAUTIFUL IN HER NEW OUTFITS AND BOWS . :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just realized you hardly ever post pictures! :w00t: 

Mia is the sweetest little thing I've ever seen! I know she isn't a puppy, but she sure looks like it :wub: She looks so tiny, she makes the bows look big!!!!! What does she weigh? I think I'm the new president of the Mia fan club. Look at that face......

Please show us more pictures. I love all her new clothes!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!! She is soooooo adorable!!!!! :wub: 


Even though all her outfits weren't pink, I couldn't resist!!
[attachment=41833:17817edk05xezq3.gif]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so precious! She's another one that I could look at pictures of everyday and still not get enough. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

There's my God daughter! Princess Mia....we all miss you!!! You look so pretty in your new clothes! Um....can you maybe teach Emma how to be a girl??? She still thinks it's cool to roll around in dirt....she would rather wear dirt than a dress! 

Alice....Mia is so cute!!! Such a lovebug!!!
xoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh gosh she's CUTE. Love her in her outfits. The outfits & bows are all beautiful and she looks so precious on her little bed. How much does she weigh? She looks so tiny. All the babies on SM modeling their clothes look so cute. I would weaken and get some for Dixie but my husband would wig out. So I live vicariously through all of you. I enjoy all the pictures. Mia is scrumptious.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How sweet!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 7 2008, 06:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646696


> I just realized you hardly ever post pictures! :w00t:
> 
> Mia is the sweetest little thing I've ever seen! I know she isn't a puppy, but she sure looks like it :wub: She looks so tiny, she makes the bows look big!!!!! What does she weigh? I think I'm the new president of the Mia fan club. Look at that face......
> 
> Please show us more pictures. I love all her new clothes![/B]


Awwww..thanks Pat!! You are too sweet :blush: Mia says THANK YOU!! and she has a crush on Archie..hehe... :heart: 

Mia weighs 4 or 4.5 pounds depending on what day..LOL..when she was 6 months, i took her to the vet and he weighed her at 4.2. then, since then, i have weighed her by stepping on the scale alone, then again w/ her, and doing the subtraction..i know that method is not accurate but yea..pretty much that is how I weigh Mia. So..depending on the day, she fluctuates between 4 or 4.5 pounds...


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 7 2008, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646699


> Oh my goodness!!! She is soooooo adorable!!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> Even though all her outfits weren't pink, I couldn't resist!!
> [attachment=41833:17817edk05xezq3.gif][/B]


Awwww...thanks Sher! I love Hello Kitty and that pretty in pink is way too cute!!! :wub2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww Mia looks just like my new maltese pup.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Gorgeous! :wub: Mia looks fabulous in ALL of her new outfits & bows!!! :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

very cute outfits and of course the model is a doll


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

All so cute...I think the "Hello Kitty" suits her the best :wub:


----------

